
Google Hire built a feature to allow cancellation from admin console - netaustin
https://hire.google.com/terms
======
netaustin
Prior to announcing that they were shutting down hire, you had to call to
cancel so they could convince you not to. Now that it's sunsetted, they
changed the rules so you can do it within the console so they don't have to
listen to you yell at them about how annoyed you are about them shuttering yet
another great product.

